# javadocs externer Libs in eclipse



## kartoffelsack (7. Aug 2006)

Wie kann ich die javadocs externer Libs in eclipse so einbinden, dass sie mir in der entsprechenden View angezeigt werden?

Ich hab z.B. gnu-regexp-1.1.4.jar im Projekt eingebunden und möchte, wenn ich jetzt ne Klasse davon verwende, die ensprechende javadoc-Beschreibung anschauen können.


----------



## AlArenal (7. Aug 2006)

(Eclipse 3.2.0)

Lib im Package Explorer auswählen => rechte Maustaste => Properties => Javadoc location


----------



## kartoffelsack (7. Aug 2006)

Danke!

Nächste Frage: ich benutze die Lib in mehreren Projekten im Workspace. Kann ich das irgendwie global einstellen, damit ich mich nicht immer durch dasselbe durchklicken muss?


----------



## AlArenal (7. Aug 2006)

Ja, indem du auch mal die anderen Buttons benutzt 

Projekt selektieren => Properties => Java Build Path => Libraries => Add Library


----------



## kartoffelsack (7. Aug 2006)

da war ich schon. 

Aber probieren geht über nachfragen  : er übernimmts dann automatisch in die anderen Projekte.

Besten Dank :toll:


----------

